# Numberplate Reverse camera installation on chevy cruze hatchback



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to CruzeTalk. Can you get us hatchbackless folks in the Colonies some pictures? GM decided in their infinite wisdom that hatchbacks won't sell here.


----------



## del1 (Oct 8, 2012)

hope this helps thanks for your swift reply


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I think he meant of your car lol. Welcome to the club.


----------



## del1 (Oct 8, 2012)

:banghead:


Mick said:


> I think he meant of your car lol. Welcome to the club.


Doh !!! lol


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice. Too bad you have to have that front plate. Looks like a stache. 
Is that the spare in the last pic?


----------



## del1 (Oct 8, 2012)

No that my 65ltr lpg tank


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

del1 said:


> No that my 65ltr lpg tank


you mean your Cruze runs on LPG? 
did you have it converted or is LPG an option in the UK?


----------



## del1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi PHANTOM yes i had it converted just over a month ago and its running great {so far} it holds around 50 liters and is working out about half the running costs {apparently the tanks only hold 80% of their capacity}. it starts on petrol until the engine is warm enough then automatically goes onto lpg , when the lpg runs out it goes straight back to petrol


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

wow! thats a lot of savings. 

LPG conversion here in the PH costs an arm and a leg. LoL
But, majority of taxi cabs back here run on LPG though. 

anyways, back on topic. 

maybe the hatchback plate lights are locked in by tabs? either you have to pry it out with a prying tool or something, or access it thru the rear door/hatch panels? 

but if the above is the case, you'd need to find a way to make the reverse cam from ebay to stay put. that is, if it has the same size as the stock plate lights? 

on another note, maybe there is a reverse cam availlable for hatchback Cruzes on eBay somewhere?


----------



## del1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Phantom
Lpg costs a fortune here too but due to the mileage i do it should pay its self back within a year that means the next few years that i intend to keep the car for will be worth the investment. ill have a look at the back panel within the boot i just didnt want to start pulling it apart and end up breaking something


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

I can't find anything about number plate lamp replacement for the hatch on the GM TIS. 
All I found was for the common Cruze 4-door notchback. 

Here is the TIS link for the 2012 model Cruze, maybe you'll find it useful. 

2012 Cruze


cheers! 
phantom


----------



## del1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thankyou Phantom theres a lot of reading there ill be looking into that. these forums are a great source of info and good guys like yourself i really appreciate the help


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

No chrome trim around the windows. looks better





del1 said:


> :banghead:
> 
> Doh !!! lol
> 
> ...


----------



## del1 (Oct 8, 2012)

where would i get that from ? i like the look of the led scuff plates DEDC 09-11 4pcs Blue LED Door sill scuff plate Fit For Cruze | eBay


----------



## sappel138 (Aug 23, 2012)

So that's what the Cruze hatchback looks like! Personally, I would buy it if we had it here in the States. I love the utility!

As for your camera, I don't know if this is any help, but I just bought and installed the same one. The US model has screws on the outside of the light, so it's literally a direct swap. BUT, in order to do it properly and run all the wiring, you have to remove the trunk lid liner (easy, it comes off with a flathead screwdriver by gently popping them up, then out). Then reach inside and remove the 4 nuts that hold the rear chrome trim piece on (where the rear plate lights are located). You may want to take a look in there and see how the light sits in the hole. You may be able to use the camera and exisiting screws. The existing clear lens may just be a "snap in" type that is covering the holes. 

The whole thing of disassembly, mounting camera, running wires, putting everything back together took about an hour with one flathead screwdriver, one phillips screwdriver, and one deepwall socket for the nuts holding the chrome trim in place. Pretty easy for a DIY job...


----------

